# Sulcata- Supplements?



## Sigmar (Apr 24, 2010)

Should I be adding any supplements ie calcium, vitamins to my Sulcata's diet? If so how much? Hes 11 inches.


----------



## moswen (Apr 24, 2010)

yes, every tortoise defintately needs a "sprinkling" of calcium, but i'm not sure how many times a week with an 11 inch sulcata, someone else on here with bigger torties can tell you. also he will need a tortoise vitamin suppliment once or twice a week, a sprinkling as well. depending on where you live, most petcos or petsmarts will have a tortoise vitamin suppliment that you can buy. where i'm from you have to order it online bc we don't have that many tortoises for sale, but if you're somewhere in cali, az, florida, or ny it seems these are readily available at pet stores everywhere. welcome to the forum! we always love pictures if you want to post!


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sigmar said:


> Should I be adding any supplements ie calcium, vitamins to my Sulcata's diet? If so how much? Hes 11 inches.



This is a matter of debate. Some do it every day. Some never do it.

I supplement by big ones about once every week or two with either calcium(no D3) or vitamins. Mine get a very varied diet and live outside. Might be different for an inside tort being fed grocery store greens in a frozen part of the country.

I supplement babies much more. Calcium every other day and vitamins twice a week in small amounts. Anything getting natural sunlight, gets no D3 in their calcium.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 24, 2010)

I personally supplement calcium (no D3, always free choice cuttlebone or powdered cuttlebone) and that is it. I try to feed a varied diet, and they get most of their vitamins from that. Baby torts get crushed Centrum Complete sprinkled on their food once a week, sick torts get some vitamins every day.

Sulcatas come from a part of the world where most of the forage is largely devoid in nutrition, the exception being that the soil is very rich in calcium. I don't think that it is necessary to do a lot of supplementing with a good, varied diet.


----------



## Sigmar (Apr 24, 2010)

appreciate the input


----------



## TortieLuver (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree..this is of great debate. I use cuttlebones. How do you crush up centrum complete and is it the otc stuff at any store?


----------



## DeanS (May 7, 2010)

I supplement the babies every other day...and this is the only time I offer greens...endive exclusively...

Mortie and Aladar get it once-a-week!

I feed a lot of cactus so I tend to supplement less than most people.


----------



## Kristina (May 7, 2010)

TortieLuver said:


> I agree..this is of great debate. I use cuttlebones. How do you crush up centrum complete and is it the otc stuff at any store?



An old fashioned mortar and pestle, lol. 

Yup, it is the otc stuff you can buy at any Walgreens, Rite Aid, Walmart, etc.


----------



## DeanS (May 7, 2010)

TortieLuver said:


> I agree..this is of great debate. I use cuttlebones. How do you crush up centrum complete and is it the otc stuff at any store?



LOL...I never considered cuttlebone a supplement...just a weekly part of the diet...Mortie and Aladar eat it right outta my hand!


----------

